# PENN Millenium New Concept Spin



## Dorsch_Freak (26. Juni 2008)

Moin liebe Boardis,

ich gck mich immernoch anch einer geeigneten Rute um und bin dabei als PENN Fan (siehe Sig) auf die Millenium Spin gestoßen. Würde sie in 3m Länge und 10 - 30g WG in Betracht ziehen. Wiegen tut das Teil keine 300g und sie ist für 85€ zu haben.
Die Rute soll zum allgemeinen Spinnfischen an der Küste dienen, sprich Mefo und Hornhecht, aber auch für Meeräsche.
Kennt jemand diese Rute und kann sie mir weiterempfehlen? Hab leider keinen Dealer in er Nähe der PENN führt, deswegen ist nichts mit mal eben hinfahren und ausprobieren.


Gruß Dorsch_Freak


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: PENN Millenium New Concept Spin*

kennt denn keiner diese rute???


----------



## Franky D (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: PENN Millenium New Concept Spin*

joa hatte sie mal in der hand is schon nicht schlecht aber willst du dir nicht lieber was anderes in dem preisbereich anschauen auch wenn du auf penn stehst?


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: PENN Millenium New Concept Spin*

ich bin für alles offen was ruten für mefo angeht. die skeletor werde ich auf jeden fall auch mal unter die lupe nehmen


----------



## Franky D (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: PENN Millenium New Concept Spin*

ich weis ja nicht was du genau ausgeben willst oder was für ein Preisrahmen du hast abe hier mal ein paar vorschläge die wirklich richtig geil sind un rocken
1. Skorpion Carbon Maiden Baitcast Wg.-47gr 3,15m ca.100€
2. Shimano Speedmaster Wg.-50gr 3,0m ca 150€
3. Fenwick Iron Feather Wg.-48gr 3m ca. 180€

das sind so drei modelle die alle was taugen weis halt net ob des noch was für dich ist


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: PENN Millenium New Concept Spin*

wo haste denn die ironfeather für 180€ gesehen? die gibts aber noch für viel weniger!

von den wurfgewichten ist das alles zu hoch irgendwie. ich habe noch nie nen blinker über 20gr benutzt, weil der dann sofort im kraut hängt. ausnahme bildeen da sandgraevlingen wobbler und sbiros bis 30gr


----------



## Franky D (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: PENN Millenium New Concept Spin*

jo war halt das erste was ich für die iron feather gefunden hab joa aber des täuscht du kannst mit den auch sehr geringe gewichte gut werfen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: PENN Millenium New Concept Spin*

Ich fische die Rute, ist allerdings das Vorgänger Model,  in 2,70m und bin sehr zufrieden mit ihr. Ich benutze sie hier bei mir zum Spinnfische nauf Hecht und Zander.
Man sollte/muss aber bedenken das die Spitzenaktion dieser Rute nicht jedermanns Geschmack ist.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: PENN Millenium New Concept Spin*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Man sollte/muss aber bedenken das die Spitzenaktion dieser Rute nicht jedermanns Geschmack ist.


 
Kannst du das mal etwas weiter erläutern bitte? Fällt die Aktion relativ hart aus oder wie meinst du das?


----------



## goeddoek (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: PENN Millenium New Concept Spin*

Okay - der Stuffel war schneller :m

@ Dorsch_Freak

Einer meiner Gäste hatte die Penn letztens dabei. Wie Stuffel schon schreibt, 'ne Penn eben. Wenn Du die magst - kaufen 


Wenn Du Dich für 'ne Fenwick erwärmen kannst - ich fische die Ironfeather in  8 bis 32 gr.
Meiner Meinung nach reicht die locker fürs Meerforellfischen #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: PENN Millenium New Concept Spin*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Kannst du das mal etwas weiter erläutern bitte? Fällt die Aktion relativ hart aus oder wie meinst du das?



Die Rute hat eine ausgesprochene Spitzenaktion. Soll heißen das das Spitzenteil der Rute doch sehr "weich" ist. Ich selber finde das nicht schlimm, gerade zum Twistern und fischen mit Gummifisch gefällt es mir ganz gut.
Zum besseren Verständnis kannst du auch noch mal hier  nach schauen.


----------



## goeddoek (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: PENN Millenium New Concept Spin*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Kannst du das mal etwas weiter erläutern bitte? Fällt die Aktion relativ hart aus oder wie meinst du das?




Als "hart" würde ich das nicht bezeichnen. Aber bei den Ruten von Penn, die bisher kennengelernt habe, kann man eher nicht von einer starken Spitzenaktion sprechen.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: PENN Millenium New Concept Spin*

achso okay. ich kenn die penn ruten ja und weiß, dass sie ne weiche spitze haben. wegen dem gewöhnungsbedürftig dachte ich es wäre bei der mal anders. finde ich aber gut #6


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: PENN Millenium New Concept Spin*

Ein Bekannter mit dem ich im Frühjahr zusammen in Dänemark gefischt habe, der hat genau diese Rute gefischt. 

Ich fand den Stecken ganz merkwürdig. Ein ziemlicher Prügel, der vom Gesamteindruck wie eine Hechtrute wirkt. Das diese Rute nur 30g WG haben soll, sieht man ihr beim besten Willen nicht an. Die Spitze ist labberig. Entweder ist das eine mißratene Spinnrute oder eine mißratene Feederrute. Ich hatte das zweifelhafte Vergnügen einige Würfe machen zu können und würde nicht zu dieser Rute raten. Die Alternative von Georg ist schon mal eine völlig andere Hausnummer, wenngleich die Verarbeitung der Fenwicks besser sein könnte.

Windmaster will seine -48g vermutlich verkaufen, den könntest du mal ne PN schicken, vielleicht wird ja was draus, seine Rute ist auf jeden Fall topgepflegt, da kann man sich drauf verlassen.


----------



## goeddoek (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: PENN Millenium New Concept Spin*

Stimmt - die Ruten von Fenwick könnten anders verarbeitet sein. Besonders, wenn man den ursprünglichen Preis betrachtet.

Ab und an gehen die aber neu für knapp 100 Euro weg. Dann finde ich den Preis okay.


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: PENN Millenium New Concept Spin*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Ab und an gehen die aber neu für knapp 100 Euro weg. Dann finde ich den Preis okay.


 

Absolut. Bei den Fenwicks finde ich die breite Performance echt bemerkenswert. Die werfen leicht und schwere Köder richtig gut. Die Aktion der Penn ist sicher Geschmackssache, allerdings ist die Rute dabei noch richtig schwer und grob. Wie gesagt man kommt nicht unmittelbar auf die Idee, dass das eine Rute zum Mefofischen ist.


----------



## otterfisch (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: PENN Millenium New Concept Spin*

Habe die Penn nicht gefischt, aber beim rumschütteln hat sie einen überzeugenden Eindruck gemacht.



goeddoek schrieb:


> Ab und an gehen die aber neu für knapp 100 Euro weg. Dann finde ich den Preis okay.



@goeddoek:
Wann ist denn "Ab und an", und vor allem wo? 

Merci

__


----------



## goeddoek (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: PENN Millenium New Concept Spin*

Ich habe meine bei Gerlinger bestellt, kenne allerdings nicht die Zeiten, wann die verschiedenen Läden ihre Angebote raushauen :q:q

Derzeit gibt es die wohl bei Gerlingern nicht #c


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: PENN Millenium New Concept Spin*

also fasse ich zusammen:

wenn ich penn mag, dann die, jedoch erstmal probiern. sollte sie mir nich gefalen => Fenwick und da aufn guten preis warten


danke für eure hilfe


----------

